# Anyone know of a PC Case that has 3x140mm 420 radiator support ON TOP (not front)?



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2020)

please don't say phanteks, I am aware phanteks has a few but I don't see any others for under less than $150

max budget is $150.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 3, 2020)

Thermaltake Core X series. I am not sure if they are still available but the X9 could hold 2 420MM Rads.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2020)

Rosewill PRISM T ATX Mid Tower Gaming PC Computer Case - Newegg.com
					

Buy Rosewill PRISM T ATX Mid Tower Gaming PC Computer Case with Tempered Glass, 4 Pre-Installed 120mm Fans, 420mm / 360mm / 240mm Radiator Support, EATX Support, Bottom Mount PSU Shroud and HDD / SSD with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




i think i found the winner


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 3, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Rosewill PRISM T ATX Mid Tower Gaming PC Computer Case - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy Rosewill PRISM T ATX Mid Tower Gaming PC Computer Case with Tempered Glass, 4 Pre-Installed 120mm Fans, 420mm / 360mm / 240mm Radiator Support, EATX Support, Bottom Mount PSU Shroud and HDD / SSD with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> ...


That case seems perfect for what you want and $99 for a case (especially now) with that amount of expansion potential seems academic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> That case seems perfect for what you want and $99 for a case (especially now) with that amount of expansion potential seems academic.



i looked everywhere and couldn't find anything. lol just got randomly lucky browsing.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 3, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> i looked everywhere and couldn't find anything. lol just got randomly lucky browsing.


I was in your situation about 6 months ago. I ended up getting the Phanteks Pro, it's a nice case but the Pro2 is out now but you already know about them.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 3, 2020)

Level 20 XT
					

E-ATX cube chassis with four 4mm think tempered glass panels and one preinstalled 140mm rear fan.




					www.thermaltakeusa.com
				












						View 37 ARGB Edition
					

E-ATX mid-tower chassis with two preinstalled 200mm ARGB fans and one 120mm ARGB fan.




					www.thermaltakeusa.com
				












						View 71 Tempered Glass Edition
					

E-ATX full-tower chassis with four tempered glass windows and two preinstalled 140mm Riing Blue fans.




					www.thermaltakeusa.com
				




but make sure you check every possible outlet out there for left stocks of core x5 ot x9 or tempered glass editions.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I was in your situation about 6 months ago. I ended up getting the Phanteks Pro, it's a nice case but the Pro2 is out now but you already know about them.



the pro2 is on my list still. I haven't decided either way just yet. lol









						Montech Sky One High-End ARGB Tempered Glass ATX Mid-Tower Gaming Case - USB Type C Port - High-Airflow - Black - Newegg.com
					

Buy Montech Sky One High-End ARGB Tempered Glass ATX Mid-Tower Gaming Case - USB Type C Port - High-Airflow - Black with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




this one here has 3x140mm on the front not top, great price... but says 360mm rad support only, but i call bollocks, it supports 3x140mm fan and looks like plenty of room otherwise... so the rad might fit if lucky...

hmm.  im leaning towards the Pro2. its a safe bet.  its just a little giant for what i actually need lol  im honestly surprised how few cases support 3x140mm its really not that much bigger of a fan area.



ne6togadno said:


> Level 20 XT
> 
> 
> E-ATX cube chassis with four 4mm think tempered glass panels and one preinstalled 140mm rear fan.
> ...



i think i am going to go with the 
*Thermaltake View 37*


this thing is gorgeous... wowza.  wish it was real glass but still... not bad.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 3, 2020)

if it was real glass it woundnt be 150$


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> if it was real glass it woundnt be 150$




true... i'm back to the Rosewill Prism case now... i really want to top mount it... and the Prism is the cheapest case but still looks great and allows for 420mm AIO top mount... now I just need to figure out should a top mount be intake or exhaust?  

perhaps I should do the rear 120mm as intake, the top 420mm rad as intake, and the front 3x120mm fans as exhaust?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 4, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> please don't say phanteks, I am aware phanteks has a few but I don't see any others for under less than $150
> 
> max budget is $150.


Pc011 dynamic the dr8eur one.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 4, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> true... i'm back to the Rosewill Prism case now... i really want to top mount it... and the Prism is the cheapest case but still looks great and allows for 420mm AIO top mount... now I just need to figure out should a top mount be intake or exhaust?
> 
> perhaps I should do the rear 120mm as intake, the top 420mm rad as intake, and the front 3x120mm fans as exhaust?



Why not 3x120 F in, top 3x140 out and rear out. near perfect airflow


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 4, 2020)

tigger said:


> Why not 3x120 F in, top 3x140 out and rear out. near perfect airflow




that does make more sense.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 4, 2020)

Geizhals.eu has 19 results starting from 53 EUR






						Gehäuse PC-Gehäuse mit Radiatorengröße potenziell oben ab 420mm Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Gehäuse PC-Gehäuse mit Radiatorengröße potenziell oben ab 420mm




					geizhals.eu


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 4, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Geizhals.eu has 19 results starting from 53 EUR
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I appreciate your help.  thread can be considered closed though, I decided not to upgrade my case after all. I decided to stick with air coolers for safety reasons, leaks, etc.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 6, 2020)

Why would you need a 420mm AIO to cool 5600X?


----------



## HERMAN59000 (Dec 16, 2020)

*Cosmos 1000* is possible to add rad 420 mm on top but with modification only. Look my mod in 2019, link is into the signature.


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> please don't say phanteks, I am aware phanteks has a few but I don't see any others for under less than $150
> 
> max budget is $150.


this is my dream case. so if price is no object for you just go big or go home. this bad boy has room for 4 420mm radiators. https://www.amazon.com/CORSAIR-OBSIDIAN-Super-Tower-Tempered-Aluminum/dp/B07BQG4TM3/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Corsair+Obsidian+Series+1000D+Super-Tower+Case,+Smoked+Tempered+Glass,+Aluminum+Trim,+Integrated+Commander+PRO+fan+and+lighting+controlle&qid=1609640442&sr=8-1

I know you said 150 but had to throw this out there. its just too awesome.

If you dont want to do glass and rgb theres this case that allows a 420mm in the top and 360 in the front at same time if you wanted to use that feature later. its 123.99$  https://www.amazon.com/Fractal-Desi...r+support&qid=1609641185&s=electronics&sr=1-8


----------



## Ernest1ca (Nov 16, 2021)

Sorry to dig out this old thread. Has anyone seen a case to house 2x420 rad on top?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 16, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Why would you need a 420mm AIO to cool 5600X?



some of us get a deep and unhealthy satisfaction while looking at temps in HWINFO and seeing very cold temps. to conquer heat and dust, the two ultimate goals in the Cosmos!!!!



Ernest1ca said:


> Sorry to dig out this old thread. Has anyone seen a case to house 2x420 rad on top?



I have not sorry mate, I'm sure there is one though.


----------



## Lei (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't know why you don't just keep the radiator outside the chassis?


----------



## Ernest1ca (Nov 16, 2021)

Lei said:


> Don't know why you don't just keep the radiator outside the chassis?
> 
> View attachment 225376


That's quite unhealthy for the AIO pump. Imagine that all the air bubbles meet in the pump, and the pump struggles to work properly.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2021)

Ernest1ca said:


> That's quite unhealthy for the AIO pump. Imagine that all the air bubbles meet in the pump, and the pump struggles to work properly.


We are moving away from the question but I don’t like that this solution deemed dead because of that wrong statement. Yes pumps don’t like bobbles but you of course place the reservoir before the pump to catch them. My D5 live happily after 4 year with a standing radiator outside the PC case. This is the best way to reduce temperature of the case and the cooling water.


----------



## Lei (Nov 17, 2021)

My pump is floating inside the reservoir.
My res is a 5 gallon tank behind the rad. pump is surrounded by water from each side for up to 15cm. 


Ernest1ca said:


> That's quite unhealthy for the AIO pump. Imagine that all the air bubbles meet in the pump, and the pump struggles to work properly.





mstenholm said:


> but you of course place the reservoir before the pump to catch them. My D5 live happily after 4 year with a standing radiator outside the PC case. This is the best way to reduce temperature of the case and the cooling water.


Yes, also I don't want leakage from a rad on top, showers my pc.


----------



## Ernest1ca (Nov 17, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> We are moving away from the question but I don’t like that this solution deemed dead because of that wrong statement. Yes pumps don’t like bobbles but you of course place the reservoir before the pump to catch them. My D5 live happily after 4 year with a standing radiator outside the PC case. This is the best way to reduce temperature of the case and the cooling water.


Well, I agree that we moving away from the topic, but as you guys see is close related to why we need the case able to fit 420 rad.
Regarding fitting a radiator outside the case, that's my choice and I want to have it inside the case. No need to look untidy, and anyway my partner is a cleaning freak, so might damage it while cleaning. Better be inside and safe.
Regarding the safety of AIO, in my life haven't seen a showering radiator, even tho I have opened and modified myself a couple, for better performance.
Back to the topic, someone suggested Thermaltake Core X9. Seems good, even the price is affordable, the only stock has amazon where is white only.


----------



## Lei (Nov 17, 2021)

One shower is enough for a lifetime. 


Ernest1ca said:


> Regarding the safety of AIO, in my life haven't seen a showering radiator, even tho I have opened and modified myself a couple, for better performance.


I think what @Ernest1ca meant is that rad must not be placed lower than the pump. 
in my case, bubbles have no way to get into the pump. 



Ernest1ca said:


> Well, I agree that we moving away from the topic....


I actually think it's good to remind the OP, that rad can be placed outside. He mentioned he went back to air-cooling because of leakage. (and burden of buying a chassis)


lynx29 said:


> I appreciate your help.  thread can be considered closed though, I decided not to upgrade my case after all. I decided to stick with air coolers for safety reasons, leaks, etc.


wanna be safe, put the pump, res, rad outside the chassis and don't ever buy a new case. voilà


----------

